# Who are the moderators?



## Seattleoperafan (Mar 24, 2013)

I can't find them listed anywhere. The one I knew is on vacation I think. I need a post fix.


----------



## Sloe (May 9, 2014)

You click on Quick Links then on View Site Leaders then a site with a list of all the moderators appear.


----------



## Taggart (Feb 14, 2013)

You rang?







..............................


----------



## Belowpar (Jan 14, 2015)

Seattleoperafan said:


> I can't find them listed anywhere. The one I knew is on vacation I think. I need a postfix.


Ha, I wondered how they funded this. In future I'll never buy mine anywhere else.

http://www.postfixbrackets.co.uk/


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Taggart said:


> You rang?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Post from this week!


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

Taggart said:


> You rang?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Do we get three wishes?


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

Taggart said:


> You rang?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You were that quick, I think op has gone for a lie down! :lol: He's off-line anyway.


----------



## Headphone Hermit (Jan 8, 2014)

Woodduck said:


> Do we get three wishes?


Be careful what you wish for, Croesus :lol:


----------



## Seattleoperafan (Mar 24, 2013)

Sorry I was at work .http://www.talkclassical.com/45421-any-opinions-alessandra-anyone.html#post1125746
For that post I neglected to put Alessandra MARC in the post, which could help draw more attention to my thread. I can't edit titles.


----------



## mmsbls (Mar 6, 2011)

Is the title correct now?


----------



## Seattleoperafan (Mar 24, 2013)

YES I'm happy. Thanks.


----------

